# Garra Rufa at home



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just had a bit of a brainwave. These little fish are actually algae eaters that don't grow too big, would they be any good for a smaller size home tank? As algae eaters, not as whatever these salons are using them for.
Has anyone ever kept them and know their basic needs? I'm thinking of group size, temperature, hardiness, water ph, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny keeps them.

They don't stay so small....


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Average out around 6", thats hardly small 

You see lots of different Garra Species for sale, personally, i'd avoid them, most species have the potantial to do damage to fish if they grab onto them after the slime coat.

One good one that seems far better behaved is Garra Flavrata aka Panda Garra

Panda Garra (Garra flavatra) - Seriously Fish


----------



## Scree (Sep 7, 2010)

Surely its gona be too much hard work getting a consistant supply of feet to keep them happy??



I Jest, 

What size "smaller size home tank" are you thinking of putting them in? 
As Moog has said you should watch them with other fish. Although they do eat algae its more a consiquence of the grazing behaviour. 
You will find them more likely to go for bloodworm etc in your tank and if enough of that is available they will probably leave your algae alone.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't really have a tank size in mind, thinking more in theory, but growing to 6 inches will mean nothing I have in mind. I've seen them in salons n stuff but they were all teensy tiny and wondered if they'd make a good alternative to oto cats or corys that we have in smaller tanks. I also didn't know the slime coat thing, that wouldn't be any good really.
Looks like it wasn't the best idea tbh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They're teeny in tanks because they don't live long there.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Keep a bunch of them in the bath and save money on soap :lol2:
Only joking :2thumb:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> Keep a bunch of them in the bath and save money on soap :lol2:
> Only joking :2thumb:


Omg, you wouldnt want them rasping on and cleaning your...unmentionables :gasp: :shock:


----------



## Scree (Sep 7, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> Omg, you wouldnt want them rasping on and cleaning your...unmentionables :gasp: :shock:










On his Bloodworm? Sure i could probably go somewhere about them eating crabs too but i wont :whistling2:


----------

